
Is OpenOffice 'profoundly sick'? - ksvs
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10129764-16.html
======
AndrewWarner
The problem with OpenOffice is that cloud office apps are replacing MS
options. Few people are looking for new desktop office programs.

I keep trying OOO, but it lacks the features of MS or Apple's products. And it
doesn't have the collaboration features of Google's offering.

